# Leupold DeltaPoint Micro 3 MOA Dot Matte - Glock #178745



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Leupold DeltaPoint Micro 3 MOA Dot Matte - Glock #178745*

The DeltaPoint Micro is fast on target, extremely accurate, and built Leupold® tough. But it’s the low-profile, concealable design that really makes it stand out from the competition. Mounted at the same height as factory iron sights, the DeltaPoint Micro aligns the red dot with the front sight, making target acquisition fast and intuitive and improving your accuracy, all while maintaining a compact profile.

No red dot on the market is more compact. This design delivers all of the accuracy of a traditional red dot while maintaining a compact profile that’s ideal for conceal carry and personal defense. It’s a direct replacement for the rear factory iron sight and because it mounts at the same height, it’s perfect for anyone transitioning to a red dot sight for the first time. The fully enclosed system provides complete protection from the elements and ensures it will perform in the harshest conditions, while adjustable illumination settings make the DeltaPoint Micro extremely accurate in any conditions.

The DeltaPoint Micro was made for men and women who rely on their equipment to perform when it matters most. Its compact design is lightweight and rugged and won’t get your way in the field, while its sight picture is second to none. Like all Leupold® riflescopes, it's designed, machined, and assembled in the USA and guaranteed for life.

Fits Glock® and Smith & Wesson® M&P® semiautomatic handguns only. (Does not fit Glock MOS, Smith and Wesson M&P CORE, and Smith and Wesson Shield EZ models).

Leupold pioneered modern waterproof and fogproof technology using advanced internal gasses and sealing methods that withstand extreme temperatures, elevation changes, and shocks, so the internals of the optics stay moisture free and crystal clear for life.

*SPECS:*
Finish Matte
Adjustable Objective No
Side Focus No
Elevation Adjustment Type Microfriction
Zero Stop No
Locking Dial No
Zero Lock Dial No
Revolution Indicator No
Windage Adjustment Type Microfriction
Custom Dial System (CDS) No
Custom Dial Compatible No
BDC Dial Included No
Reticle Type MOA Scale
Reticle 3.0 MOA Dot
Light Management System Professional-Grade Red Dot Optical System
Magnification Type Fixed
Battery Type CR1632
Switch Type Push Button
Illuminated No
Nightvision Compatible Illumination No
Daylight Bright Illumination No
Motion Sensor Technology (MST) Yes
Electronic Reticle Level No
Guard-ion Lens Coating No
Weight (oz) 1.1
Elevation Adjustment Range (MOA) 100
Elevation Adjustment Range (MIL) 29
Elevation Adjustment Per Revolution 18 MOA
Elevation Dial Travel Limit Total Scope Travel
Windage Adjustment Range (MOA) 180
Windage Adjustment Range (MIL) 52
Windage Adjustment Per Revolution 36 MOA
Magnification Min 1
Objective Lens Diameter (mm) 9
Eye Relief Low Mag (in) Unlimited
Battery Life (hr), Low Intensity 100000
Battery Life (hr), Medium Intensity 30000
Battery Life (hr), High Intensity 500
Number of Illum Settings 8

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our New Daily Flash Sale *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

